

Fluent Java HTTP Client - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/04/11/jcabi-http-intro.html

======
bokchoi
Interesting API. Using '.uri()' and '.back()' to switch contexts from the
Request to URI and back to the Request confused me at first, but it might be
fine in practice.

